# Holiday riddles:



## jujube (Nov 22, 2022)

Here are a few holiday riddles to throw out at your Thanksgiving table....at least until someone tells you to shut up:

When does  Christmas come BEFORE Thanksgiving?

In the dictionary.

*****

Which side of the Turkey has more feathers?

The outside.

*****

Why didn't the cook season the turkey stuffing?

He didn't have thyme.

*****

What should you say when your family begs you to stop making Thanksgiving jokes?

"I can't quit cold turkey!"

*****

If you feel scared on Halloween and jolly on Christmas, how do you feel on Thanksgiving?

Stuffed.

*****

Where do you find a turkey with no legs?

Exactly where you left it.

*****

Why did they let the turkey join the Thanksgiving band?

He had the drumsticks.

*****

Where do turkeys go to dance?

The Butter Ball.

*****

Why don't people eat fish on Thanksgiving?

Because Thanksgiving is always on a Thursday, not a Fry-Day.

*****
What should you drink if you are sad on Thanksgiving?

Apple sigh-der.

*****

What smells the best during Thanksgiving dinner?

Your nose.

*****

If April showers bring May flowers, what do May Flowers bring?

The Pilgrims.

*****

What's the best thing to put in a pumpkin pie?

Your teeth.

*****

What do mathematicians have for dessert at Thanksgiving dinner?

Pumpkin pi.

*****

What would you get if you cross a turkey with a ghost?

A poultrygeist.

*****

Why did the turkey get in trouble?

He was using fowl language.

*****

 What do you get when you cross a turkey with a banjo?

A turkey that can pluck itself.

*****

What happened to the turkey who got in a fight?

He got the stuffing knocked out of him. 

*****

What did the turkey mother say to her disobedient chicks?

If your father could see you right now, he'd turn over in his gravy.

*****


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2022)

Why did the barnyard quackers tack up so many prickly greens in the farmer's house?

They wanted to duck the halls.


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2022)

How did the shepherd act at the manger?

Sheepish


----------

